

Ask HN: How many daily users/visitors are on Hacker News - adiian

How can you estimate such numbers in case you don&#x27;t have such information available?
======
Envec83
You can use web tools that make such estimation.

Examples:

[http://www.similarweb.com/](http://www.similarweb.com/) (best one in my
opinion)

[https://www.compete.com/](https://www.compete.com/)

[http://www.alexa.com](http://www.alexa.com)

~~~
rk0567
[http://www.similarweb.com/](http://www.similarweb.com/) is very accurate. I
didn't know about this. Thanks a lot :-)

~~~
SimilarWeb
Thanks for the props, let me know if there's anything I can help with.

FYI, we have an API at
[https://developer.similarweb.com/](https://developer.similarweb.com/) with
much of the data available in our PRO tool, and we're the only such service
with mobile & desktop data, as well as coverage of websites in over 50
countries.

It's really nice to see us mentioned here on ycombinator, made my day.

